# TMI - (Texas Marine International sailboat)



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

Hi, new to the forum and starting the search for something used in the 30-34 range. One boat I have never heard of has caught my eye. It's a 1981, 30' TMI (Texas Marine International).
I googled it and found out very little info on the boat. Apparently, very few were ever built.
Anyone here know anything about it? Looking for the good, bad and ugly.


----------



## hriehl1 (Aug 8, 2007)

Right around 1981, when Chrysler was being bailed out by the Feds, Chrysler was forced to sell their marine businesses, and sold their sailboat business to TMI. However, I'm not aware that Chrysler made anything bigger than 26 feet.

I know I'm not being much help, but there was a Chrysler - TMI connection and some searches on that angle there may turn up more info.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

That's pretty much all I could find on the boat as well. I was hoping someone had either owned one or knew someone who did.
Anyway, I went to see it and it is a 30'. It was a decent boat but not what I'm looking for.

Thanks for the reply.


----------



## canadianseamonkey (Sep 4, 2006)

The TMI 30 and the Ticon 30 are the same boat. Here is the link to the members association Ticon Sailboat Home Page, Ticon 30, Ticon 27, Ticon 34, Chrysler 30, TMI 30, Sailboats, T-30, Sail Nautical

I looked at one a few years ago and really liked it. Very beamy boat, nice interior. Some V-berths are equiped with seperate bunks which I didn't like. My buddy has one and loves it. The prices on these are on the high side here in Canada, $35K-45K, but much lower in Michigan. Let me know if you need more info.
Good luck.

Ray


----------



## blewbyeutoo (Jul 1, 2012)

I have to respond here, even if three years late.
I was searching the internet and found this blog... I was trying to buy a 22'Chrysler in 1980. Could not find a contact, yes, Chrysler was havong problems. I (don't know how) but found that Texas Republic Bank was handling the disposition of the assets of TMI in Plano, TX. The person I was able to contact told me that for me to buy one,I had to be at the plant the next weekend or all the boats would be sold at auction to the past distributors in two weeks.
I had the opportunity to look at many boats in various levels of completion. I fell in love with the TMI 22, the 26 looked similar and the 30 had a center section added to the 26 to make it longer. I bought a 22, complete with all rigging, cushions, just everything including a trailer. I had this gunkholer from September 1981 until around 2000. I sailed this girl all over the Texas, Louisiana, Mississippi, Alabama, and Florida coasts. Many lakes in these areas also. I experience heavy storms and seas in Mississippi sound, she did just fine. If I could find a new one and at my age, I would sail one again.
Jim


----------



## MamaD (Oct 2, 2015)

In 2015 I acquired a 27' TMI (Texas Marine International) sailboat and have been restoring her.

I hope this link will be as helpful to others, as it was to me about the TMI sailboat. I found it on SailboatData.com

My sailboat had no name, but I've decided to call her #Grace. 
She had previously been neglected but I've been restoring her. Grace will be included in the last chapter of my book "A Search For Truth" and will be the 1st boat for my Eco-Friendly retreat center in NW FL (Emerald Coast ~Between Pensacola & Destin). I'm looking forward to finding others who own TMI sailboats. 

~Respectfully, Dianna Chenevert
You're welcome to leave me a message on: 850-810-7777

chuck53 You said you wished you knew someone who owned a TMI, I do! In 2015 I acquired a 27' TMI and am happy with it.


----------



## MamaD (Oct 2, 2015)

chuck53: Sorry this is a late reply, but I just found this site. If you want to learn more about the TMI, Check out SailboatData.com ~ I just acquired my 27' TMI in 2015 and found my sailboat on here. You can search for other sizes too.


----------



## chuck53 (Oct 13, 2009)

MamaD said:


> chuck53: Sorry this is a late reply, but I just found this site. If you want to learn more about the TMI, Check out SailboatData.com ~ I just acquired my 27' TMI in 2015 and found my sailboat on here. You can search for other sizes too.


I posted here back in 2009. I bought a Catalina 34 in 2010. Great boat.


----------



## destinada (Oct 23, 2015)

Mama D I was sailing my friend's TMI 27 for the past couple of years. It's a great boat and I love it dearly. I will send this to him!


----------



## Anne Ellis (Mar 1, 2017)

Is anyone in this tread still active, I have a few question about the hull on these


----------



## Tadw (Nov 7, 2016)

I have a Ticon 30, I have done a lot of work on my boat so I know her well. I will be glad to share any info that might be helpful.


----------



## Asphyxious (May 28, 2018)

I have a 1979 TMI 30 that I actively sail on the Chesapeake. I have three through hulls with single handle pecocks in forward port compartment. 1 in middle is for sink in head. The other two are a mystery and I can't trace them. I opened the furthest aft one in port just to see where it it might leak - nothing. The forward through hull has a large 3" white hose attached to it, that I am leaving shut. Also, the rear cockpit ice containers were draining, and now are not draining, but I cannot find a petcock for them. There is a small line that goes up into the mast through a fitting on the base of the mast that is a mystery as to what it's purpose is. I have searched for prints to Chrysler, TMI, and Ticon 30 with no luck at all. Anyone that has a set or an operators manual - would very much be appreciated.

The boat is in excellent operating condition and a blast to sail. Gorgeous under sail.


----------



## panderson1977 (Nov 5, 2018)

I just picked up a 1981 TMI 27... If you have any info on these things I would love to get a hold of it. I need some info on DC wiring and need a new waste holding tank... I'm not sure of the size (6 gallons?). If you have any wiring diagrams that would be great as well. I have had to re-connect everything to the DC distribution panel and am unsure of what some of the wires are for.

Thanks!


----------

